# New Hobby Lobby



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

If any of you live in or near Tacoma, Washington, you might be interested to know that there is a new Hobby Lobby opening in Lakewood. They opened the one near me a little over a year ago in Federal Way. Looks like Hobby Lobby is doing good. I love that store.


----------



## Dawne27 (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks for the information. Do you know where it will be. Dawne


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Seems that the only time I get near the one in my area is always on a Sunday and they are closed on Sundays. :-(


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Aren't they the ultra-religiously-run store? None in our area, anyhow.


----------



## Cimmanon (Oct 10, 2011)

It looks like they're opening one in Shoreline as well, in the former KMart building on Aurora Ave.


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

They opened one in Columbia,Missouri several years ago in part of an old K-Mart Building. They are open Monday through Saturday but never on Sunday. They are open 9:00 am to 7:00 pm in my area. I shop there whenever I get a chance. They frequently have yarn on clearance so you can pick up yarn at a great price. I purchased sock yarn for $2.99 per skein so I was able to make a pair of socks for $6.99 with tax.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

nitnana said:


> Aren't they the ultra-religiously-run store? None in our area, anyhow.


They are Christian based with Christian principles.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

A lot of people are bothered by the fact that this chain is closed on Sundays. I was in retail when all the stores were closed on Sundays, Thanksgiving, Easter, Labor Day--it was a world where a person could take a breath. And spend time with family and friends.


----------



## SDOS (Jan 25, 2014)

Hobby Lobby's employees are the most helpful that I have found in any crafting store, barring none! Since I found them, I do all my craft shopping there. They have great sales, employees, and they believe that employees need time with their families, so they are not open late at night. I like their way of doing business.


----------



## Sneak mom (Dec 5, 2013)

Opened one in Woodbury, MN a few weeks ago. Great store! They are open 6 days a week, people! I just go on a day that isn't Sunday.


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

i hope they are doing good i like the stores my daughter read on face book somewhere that they were closing their stores i hope it was a bad rumor


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Found the Manager of the Federal Way store to be the most rude woman ever. She really had no business dealing with the public. She was not a great representative for a Christian business. I won't go back to that store. Most of the stuff they sell is all imported anyway.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

I drive past the building almost daily. I can hardly stand the wait. I always go to HL when I am in TX visiting my son, and I love the store.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

sammybuller said:


> i hope they are doing good i like the stores my daughter read on face book somewhere that they were closing their stores i hope it was a bad rumor


I think that must be a bad rumor because they would not keep opening new stores if they are closing.


----------



## Angelyaya5 (Sep 10, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> If any of you live in or near Tacoma, Washington, you might be interested to know that there is a new Hobby Lobby opening in Lakewood. They opened the one near me a little over a year ago in Federal Way. Looks like Hobby Lobby is doing good. I love that store.


We have one opening near us just over the Ma. Line in Seekonk,Ma. Should be open in a week or so.Can't wait!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Great News there is one in Seekonk. I have a friend in SC and loves HL. Always wanted to see one.


----------



## SherrySherry (Mar 1, 2014)

I saw in the paper that this one is scheduled to open on Monday, March 24. I'm so excited!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

A new Hobby Lobby just opened in Lakewood, Washington at 5401 - 100th St. SW (100th St. SW & Bridgeport Way). That will make it convenient for all of you who live in or near Tacoma.


----------



## Dawne27 (Sep 10, 2013)

thanks for the info and the address. I know where it is ---in the old K-Mart building I think. Dawne


----------

